# 1987 hb excab z71c tranny rebuild need manual



## owend21 (Oct 27, 2010)

any one done a rebuild on the z71c transmission on a 87 4x4 5speed 4 cyl front bearings gone a few chip on som gears an a mess just helping bro need a blow up schematic an an assembly instructions where an what kind of sealers torque etc thanks owen


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, there's no such thing as a "z71c" trans. The transmission model you have is a "FS5W71C." RTV sealant is used between the case and centerplate and between the centerplate and tailhouse extension. I would search for a downloadable service manual. If you can't find one, your next bet would be a vehicle specific subscription to ALLDATA, which would not only give you the information you need, but also several TSB's that cover special service instructions for this transmission and several updates. One of which involves an updated case with a higher fill plug location to increase oil capacity 1 quart. An option to this would be to jack up the left side of the vehicle to get an extra quart of oil into the trans, but remember next time when you remove the fill plug, it'll come gushing out unless you jack up the left side!


----------

